# How many of you experience chest pain?



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

Hi everyone,I realize that there are trigger points in the chest area but I was wondering how many of you out there have the same symptom.I have had a cardio workup because I experience it quite frequently. Not so much lately but I had a twing of it today and it reminded me of that symptom.I would appreciate any feedback to see if I am alone on this one.thanksSea


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Sea:I also get the pain in my chest. There is a name for it, but I just can't remember it right now. I know my fm is bad when I get the chest pain. It seems to radiate across the front of my chest and all the way around my back. Even my breast become sore to touch. A few months back I was going through a bad bout and even found it hard to breathe. Went to the doc's had him check it out and said everything was okay and that it was probably my fm. Heard that one before, eh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

Hello SeaI believe that 1 year ago, January I woke up out of a dead sleep with my heart pounding. I went to the doctor and they checked me out and said basically I was fine. Well, I would say that I have chest tightness and difficulty breathing also alot. I know my heart valve leaks but I was told that it is extremely minor and to keep active areobically that I would be fine. I don't know who to believe anymore. It is very promanient when I am stressed (which is alot). Does it seem to happen under certian conditions? It is a bit scary feeling for me. Hope you had a good day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

Hi Sea, I too experience the chest pain. There doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason for when it happens. I have found that mentholatum and a heating pad do wonders. DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

Hi All,Thanks for all your input. Weener I too developed shortness of breath over the last few years. It really scares you because you are never sure or even can believe that the FM could do this.I really get a chuckle when they say this isn't progressive!! In the last ten years I certainly have developed new symptoms and on some days a progression of painful areas.Well I hope to God we see a cure in our lifetime-if not I suppose we will pave the way for maybe our next generation who may also be plaqued with this monster.take care,Sea


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Sea,I too have chest pain now, but I think itï¿½s my GERD. I noticed that my heart is beating fast and I have trouble with breathing. I found out that when you have defiency of vitamin B12, you can get this symptoms! I also read that if you have defiency of B12, you should be careful with exercise because the heart canï¿½t handle the stress. //Mio


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

Hi, I have woken up from a sound sleep many times and could not breath, my heart goes crazy, on one episode my pulse was 200, I have a puffer but I only have to use it once or twice a month. It feels like I have a band around my chest. I had pneumonia twice this year and the discomfort reminds me of the beginning of pneumonia.The doc said I have asthma but I don't buy that, I'm sure all these problems have a single connection. If the doctors would actually try to put all of this together they might come up with a cause and a solution, instead of shrugging and saying FM every time they open our mouths.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

Hi Lori Ann,I too think there are too many specialists out there--they look at one disorder without at the whole picture.Oh well, someday they will find that all our symptoms are all integrated and will find the significance to all this.But for now we will trudge on and learn to get by as so many of us have learned to do.I love this place because we can complain without being judged!! How wonderful!


----------

